# Wasatch Mountain NAVHDA spring test April 13, 14 & 15



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

Our chapter's spring test will be this weekend at Lee Kay.
Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. We will get started first thing in the morning and run most of the day.
Test to include: Natural Ability, Utility Prep, and Utility levels
A modest lunch will be served at a very reasonable price.

The public is welcome!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I am driving down tomorrow------- does it start at 7 ? or when would be the best time to be there ?


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

Starting at 0800 on Friday, 0700 on Sat & Sun.
I'd be there about 30 min early.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I was there- some very nice people. First time attending and learned a bit. Didn't think I would every say this but SLC was colder than Cache Valley.


----------

